# 7.3L oil leak on oil tube to filter?



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

I have a leak near the oil filter assembly area. It looks like it is leaking where the pipe or tube goes into the filter assembly. I have no idea what that tube or line is called after doing some research. I am having someone look at it on Tuesday. But thought if anyone knows about this tube or pipe and if it has a O-ring by the fitting or what. Below is a picture and where the leak is coming from, and it is dripping when the oil gets warm.


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

That "Tube" is a heat exchanger. Through one side of it is engine oil and in the pipes that run trhu it is antifreeze ( i may have that backwards). This unit is used to cool the engine oil. There are O rings on either side of the heat exchanger where it goes into the mount your oil filter screws on. There is also a mount similar to the rear oil filter mount in the front. You need to drain your anti freeze out, then drain your engine oil out and it is a couple hour project to replace the O rings. If you call ford they will no what o rings you need, it is fairly common PM me if you get stuck

your exhaust mainfolds aren't looking to good. what year is the truck?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

thats your oil cooler like said before. it may be rotted out too and leaking , i had to replace the one on my 97. a new cooler is around 300 bucks without the ends.


----------

